# Kitten update my keeper



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Just a quick update, Mum and Kittens all doing well, some great weight gains and some fantastic markings.

I have decided to keep a Girl as she is exceptional.

So introducing my Keeper her Pet name is going to be Olivia:thumbup:


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

she is gorgeous! xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

she gorgeous am very jealous! :001_wub:

My bengal kittens only left in dec but I already have a empty hole here, its amazing how much you miss them, esp my fav little boy. glad you have one to keep!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

she's beautiful


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello Olivia, aren't you beautiful. I look forwards to seeing lots more photos of you as you grow up.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

She is a gorgeous girl...


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

she's lovely hun


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful :thumbup: I love that spotty little tummy


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Beautiful :thumbup: I love that spotty little tummy


I always love their spotty tummies too:thumbup:

Thankyou for everyones comments, I will keep you all updated with Pics of Olivia as she grows up.

She will soon have company as I have also Purchased a new Stud Kitten who I have called Langley, I pick him up on the 6th of March:thumbup:so starting to get really excited:thumbup:

This is Langley her soon to be best friend, and Potential Mate in 2012:thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ooo his nice whose he from??


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

very pretty kitty, think i'm going to keep one this year, shall see who's born!! The male one looks stunning too, such gorgeous markings!!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

OMG - Gorgeous pics!! beautiful :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> ooo his nice whose he from??


A breeder friend of mine called Tina, Tica breeder, his pedigree line is mainly Milwood on the Mothers side and Purebliss on the Fathers side, the actual Sire is a Quad Champ produced by Jacky Bliss.

Can not wait to get him:thumbup::thumbup: so excited counting down the days:thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

tellingtails said:


> A breeder friend of mine called Tina, Tica breeder, his pedigree line is mainly Milwood on the Mothers side and Purebliss on the Fathers side, the actual Sire is a Quad Champ produced by Jacky Bliss.
> 
> Can not wait to get him:thumbup::thumbup: so excited counting down the days:thumbup:


tina clarke? is that the snow boy? ferm...oh whats his name bungalow bill? might have been neutered now though


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> tina clarke? is that the snow boy? ferm...oh whats his name bungalow bill? might have been neutered now though


Yes Christina Clarke prefers Tina and her Husband Andy, they called Andina Bengals they produce some stunning Cats.

They are in the process of setting up their Website, However you can find them on Facebook and she has just Yesterday had another litter, only a small one, Two kittens but they look stunning, not sure if they are male or female.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

tellingtails said:


> Yes Christina Clarke prefers Tina and her Husband Andy, they called Andina Bengals they produce some stunning Cats.
> 
> They are in the process of setting up their Website, However you can find them on Facebook and she has just Yesterday had another litter, only a small one, Two kittens but they look stunning, not sure if they are male or female.


yes she used to be on here a while back thats why it rang a bell lol! I actually emailed her, god, was a while back about a kitten as her girl was really nice, but had to much going on my end!


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Well that day has come my litter that was born at the 1st of december is off tomorrow, we have watched Mum get fat over 9 Weeks, watched them be born, and over the last 13 Weeks, we have watched them grow, play, eat, develop and on occassions like stealth assassins try to trip us up :lol::lol:

But they are off.Tomorrow will be their last Breakfast with us

They are already sitting on the window looking for their owners to arrive, explained it was a day early, but I think the thought of new scratch posts and toys is exciting them:thumbup:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Most of you are interested in our new litter's progress, they are now 4 and a half weeks old.

All six are extremely brave and very mobile:lol::lol:

They met Mr Dyson today and were not even phased one bit, and they are already loving cuddles :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww so cute! :laugh: really like the darker one, anymore litters planned!


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> awww so cute! :laugh: really like the darker one, anymore litters planned!


I have my Siamese Queen due in approx 1 Week, and she is huge,it is her second litter, Her first litter was in April last year and she had 8 fantastic Kittens 4 Choc points and 4 seal points.

Judging by the size of her she, looks like we are in for another good litter:thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Love the little group peering out of the window  Wish them lots of cuddles and playtime in their new homes :thumbup:
Your little ones are coming along nicely too. :001_wub:
Keep us updated on your Siamese babies - can't wait to see them :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

tellingtails said:


> I have my Siamese Queen due in approx 1 Week, and she is huge,it is her second litter, Her first litter was in April last year and she had 8 fantastic Kittens 4 Choc points and 4 seal points.
> 
> Judging by the size of her she, looks like we are in for another good litter:thumbup:


dammit!! I love the chocs!!!!


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh what stunning babies!! and your new stud boy is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Love the little group peering out of the window  Wish them lots of cuddles and playtime in their new homes :thumbup:
> Your little ones are coming along nicely too. :001_wub:
> Keep us updated on your Siamese babies - can't wait to see them :thumbup:


Lymorelynn
Thanks for the nice comments, and dont worry you will all be the first to know when she gives birth:thumbup::thumbup:

Tb, I also love the Chocs, hoping for a couple of Blues this time:thumbup::thumbup:

Chez, I know he does look stunning, can not wait until I get him on the 6th of March getting reaally excited now


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

tellingtails said:


> Lymorelynn
> Thanks for the nice comments, and dont worry you will all be the first to know when she gives birth:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Tb, I also love the Chocs, hoping for a couple of Blues this time:thumbup::thumbup:
> ...


are you keeping any??


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> are you keeping any??


I do not think so, I have purchased a Choc Point Kitten/Queen for 2012 and I get her the end of March, as I like to keep my Gene Pool Strong.

However if their is a very stunning Bluepoint Girl I might consider it:thumbup:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Well thats it they are officially off, The first Three have been collected by some very smiley excited owners :thumbup::thumbup:

The rest are away tomorrow:thumbup:

No matter how many times you do this, you always get attached to the little tykes over the 13 Weeks you raise them and it always leaves you choked 

But the look on the new owners face as they finally leave, eyes fixated into the Pet Carrier as they walk to their Car, whispering to them. I love that look:thumbup:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

The Kittens are doing Fab, Getting big and are beginning to be weaned onto solids they grow up so fast:thumbup:

Here is a couple of Pics taken this morning as they were getting their Ribbons Changed:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awwww so cute! :laugh:


----------

